# Card for 10k.. runs on fsp saga II 500w



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 24, 2012)

I have a GTX 285, FSP Saga II, my PC reboots all the time while gaming.... or when CPU hits 100% while game is running inside a vmware..

Any way, budget is 10k for card, am sure all new cards take less power.. so what's it ? i think newer the better...
the gtx 285 takes some ridiculous 320-360 watts of power when performing..

Thanks,
Akshay


----------



## saikiasunny (Aug 24, 2012)

For 10k nothing beats the gtx 560. After this, there are only two cards- hd 7770 or hd 6850. The 6850 is very dificult to find but is better than 7770.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 25, 2012)

hey, thanks man, i hv decided to go with HD 7770 ..
Because of low power consumption.. I Plan to run 24x7 and mostly with 20 hrs at peak load, gfx, cpu both...

I have PIC 2.1 slot, will that PCI 3.0 card work fine ??


----------



## Skud (Aug 25, 2012)

No issues there. But you sure it's a problem with the card? What's your system spec?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 25, 2012)

Reboot happens when CPU runs at 100% for 1-2 minutes.. while gaming.. 
Could be it be CPU temperatures ?

I have 

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800
GA-MA78GM-S2H
1 HDD, N dvd, floppy, 4gb ram..


----------



## Skud (Aug 25, 2012)

Most probably. Download HWInfo and try checking the load and idle temps.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 25, 2012)

I ran HyperPi, cpu temps were 110* C on both cores..
And it was running fine, then i just started FurMark, thought of loading the gpu, the PC just shut!! turned off.. no reboot this time...


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 25, 2012)

Don't run benchmarks like Furmark, they stress your components to extreme beyond average gaming. Furmark can make your card consume upto 160-180% of your TDP, especially on old cards and there's a good chance it'll ruin your GPU too. Also, your CPU is over heating which might be the case of frequent system reboot. Try to get any aftermarket cooler similar to Hyper 212 EVO ( if it fits ) which shall work perfectly for your rig.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 25, 2012)

guys, thanks a lot!! 
running furmark and hyperpi simultaneously .. cpu, gpu loaded to 100% ..

cpu temps 50-60C max, and GPU is at 100C right now, been running furmark since 12 minutes.

Thanks a lot skud, you saved a lot trouble, I owe you some help, I still will go ahead and buy hd 7770 or something else and perhaps a better cpu.. coz hv to return this card, soon.. 
And Ashis, sure, only this time running furmark.. just to check if PSU can take it or not.. seems like it can.. 

How you ask ?? I just put this thing in   AOC 120 ST

This CONTEST !! 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/contests/157050-workspace-contest-winners.html

*svgtech.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/AOC120ST_3.jpg


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 25, 2012)

i wouldnt recommend buying a new  card with that cpu 
it will bottleneck it badly


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 25, 2012)

It does bottleneck ... not too concerned right now.. since i don't play...
i will consider upgrade cpu, mobo... lets see..


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 26, 2012)

panwala95 said:


> i wouldnt recommend buying a new  card with that cpu
> it will bottleneck it badly



It won't.


----------



## topgear (Aug 26, 2012)

@ a_k_s_h_a_y - I don't get this on post No. 7 you said cpu cres are running with 110c temp and on post no. 9 it's 55-60c - so you installed the cpu cooler after seeing high temps or the cpu cores giving high temp readings with the cpu cooler installed - either way at 110c temp the cpu should shutdown itself ( and the pc to ) ( like you said on previous posts ) or else there's something worng with the cpu sensrs or the software you've used.

BTW, if you want get the HD7770 - it's low power requirements and low TDP ratings will ensure less heat generation inside of the cabby and will keep your cpu and other components a lot cooler


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 26, 2012)

hey topgear, thanks
With Stock CPU cooler i was getting 110-120C Temps.. And PC would reboot very often.
So I installed that new cooler, now temps are being reported as 50-60 and no reboots whatsoever!

So yea it was a cooling issue.. 
And now that this PSU can handle gtx 285, I may as well get gtx 560 or something..!! may consider hd7770 still.. coz low price...
And for gaming.. I can't play Call of duty black ops.. I believe its because of the CPU 100% maxed out.. 20 fps even at 800x600  ... It can't be the graphics card..
Call of Duty: Black Ops GPU & CPU Performance In-depth > 1920x1200 - Gaming Performance - TechSpot Reviews

Diablo 3 gives 15-60 fps while in Intense action... lots of particle effects.. arcane orbs, fire balls, laser beams, blasts.... 
the whole screen will be filled up with so many millions of particles... the gpu gives up..


----------



## topgear (Aug 27, 2012)

^^ GTX 285 requires ~200W and GTX 560 needs ~160W under full load and GTX 560 is 20-25% faster than GTX 285 and whether the PSu can handle sch powerful gpus or not depends mainly upon the cpu ( exact model no. ?? ) you have - there's lots of variants of x2 4800 cpu - based on 90nm - 65nm fab and TDP range of 110W-65W - so the power power consumption varies too.
Post a cpu-z screenshot.

Talking about CoDBO - well it has lots of issues - make sure you update the game to the latest version and this games minimum system requiremnet ( cpu ) is :


> Processor: Intel Core2 Duo E6600 or AMD Phenom X3 8750 or better


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 27, 2012)

Its the 65nm!! 



mean while been running multiple VMs and games and a whole lot, no reboots.. !


----------



## topgear (Aug 28, 2012)

^^ Reboots/Shutdown caused by the Overheating which is solved after installing the mighty cooler 

and  that's a good cpu you have got - the G2 revision cpus have max TDP of 65W - so the power consumption is well within the limit and you can opt for GTX 560 / GTX 560 Ti if you want.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 28, 2012)

in about 2 months, will spend some 20k may be.. to change cpu, mobo, ram and gfx ! 
will try hex core setup with 16gb ram! lets see..


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2012)

^^ The OLD CPU, mobo and Ram will fetch you around ~4-4.5k - so you can extend the budget upto ~25k and if you spend 10k alone on gfx card you still have very god budget left for the CPU+MoboRam and AMD cpus price has slashed recently  - so stay tuned to reflect those price changes in local market.


----------

